# 1980s computer controls GRPS heat and AC



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> GRAND RAPIDS, Mich. (WOOD)  A 30-year-old computer that has run day and night for decades is what controls the heat and air conditioning at 19 Grand Rapids Public Schools.
> 
> The Commodore Amiga was new to GRPS in the early 1980s and it has been working tirelessly ever since. GRPS Maintenance Supervisor Tim Hopkins said that the computer was purchased with money from an energy bond in the 1980s. It replaced a computer that was about the size of a refrigerator.


Here


----------

